# FS: custom starphire tank



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Selling for someone, all items are BRAND NEW, still in box! Never seen water! PM me for contact information! All the items are located in New West.

A beautiful custom made 60" x 20" x 20" rimless aquarium tempered bottom with 7 holes. 2 for filtration. 5 for closed loop. Internal 3 sided rectangular overflow centered on back panel. Starphire front and ends. Black vinyl applied to back panel ($1500)


































BRAND NEW! Never seen water! PM me for contact information!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

tell me about the ro/di ryan


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

oh man i want that tank.... patience mikey, patience


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

It would be mine if it is a few inches deeper and taller.


----------



## mkj (Dec 9, 2012)

that's what she said


----------



## Stonefish (Mar 13, 2013)

Sick tank!!


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

monkE said:


> tell me about the ro/di ryan


Well, Mike. It's an RO/DI.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

a little more info be good like how many stages? how many g.p.d.? brand? booster pump? etc etc
refuring to the rodi unit


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

neoh said:


> Well, Mike. It's an RO/DI.


useless ryan


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

dino said:


> a little more info be good like how many stages? how many g.p.d.? brand? booster pump? etc etc
> refuring to the rodi unit


Dino, I see you can't pick out a sarcastic joke when you read one!

If I knew the specs, I'd post them - like the title states, it's being sold by a third party, and I will get you his contact information with any questions, because I don't know.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

no worries i was just curious i like jokes lol


----------

